

Ask HN: Do You Hate the New Github URLs too? - jackowayed

A couple weeks ago, github started giving the urls w/ the commit id instead of "master" in all of the links on the site, basically forcing you into using them.<p>I hate them. They're long. They're ugly. They make it harder to see which file you're on from the url. THEY GO STALE!<p>Shouldn't it at least be an option?<p>I thought about a greasemonkey script, but I can't just always replace any commitid w/ master because sometimes I'm looking at a specific commit or something, and I need the commit id to be in the URL.<p>Github users, how do you feel about this? Does someone want to collaborate with me on a greasemonkey script (hosted on Github, of course) that replaces the commitid with master but knows how to differentiate and leave the commitid when it should be there?<p>Note: I know this reads a bit like a support ticket, but I wanted to see if other people dislike it too or if I'm just insane.
======
walesmd
It would be nice if they implemented the naming of commits as well, into their
URL scheme. Of course, master would always work, but for instance - if you
named a commit 'user-profile-complete' then you could use that within your URL
as well.

I'm still learning Git, so sorry if "naming" isn't the appropriate term for
this feature. I've only used it when following tutorials and screencasts
introducing Git.

~~~
jackowayed
It's commit message. (Hence

    
    
        commit -m
    

) But I knew what you meant.

~~~
teej
Actually, I believe it's more like a "tag", git's version of which is similar
to svn's (<http://svnbook.red-bean.com/en/1.5/svn.branchmerge.tags.html>)

~~~
walesmd
Tagging is what I was looking for! The ability to refer to a branch as 'user-
profile' rather than 8973jef8wuefijiw3rf89sd7fhdsf8d9f

